

Ask HN: What websites do you visit daily? - programmer7

What websites do you visit daily?
======
russell
HN! /. <blush/>, Charlie Stross, Lambda the Ultimate, New Scientist,
Huffington Post, Fantastic Fiction (well weekly).

